# 2011 Specialized Tarmac just picked up!



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Just picked up my Tarmac today from Boulder Cycle Sports about 6 days after my Giant was stolen from the top of the car. 

It is raining and cold here in Denver right now but I can't wait to get it out on the road. The test rides blew away the Giant, so I am excited for some miles.

Stock for right now until the new parts come in. New wheels, tires, stem, handlebar, seat, seatpost, and crankset going on in the next week.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice! I'm starting to dig white bikes lately. Never did before, but for some reason they are now appealing.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks exactly like mine! Nice bike!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice, can I ask what Giant you had? Just that I will be looking at either a Giant TCR Advanced or Tarmac in the not to distant future.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a TCR Advanced and the advanced SL. Both of them were stolen.

The Tarmac blows both of them out of the water in performance. The acceleration alone has sold me.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice bike. What's wrong with the stock parts you're replacing?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

The handlebars are uncomfortable and I hate ergo bend on a bar, the stem is too long and heavy, the crankset is the junk Sram S300 which is incredibly heavy, (1000g), I also need a straight seatpost and not the setback design of the stock one, and I would like to have a lighter, more aero wheelset.

I have 3T cockpits and seatposts on all of my bikes and will be going with a Sram Force crankset in the next few weeks. 

More of a personal choice more than anything. I do like the shim idea for the stem.


----------



## futureEDpatient (Mar 8, 2011)

I love white road bikes! Too bad the handlebar tape gets dirty so quickly. 

Which wheels are you thinking of going with? I'm looking to upgrade my anchor of a set stock wheels as well.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you managed to get out for a ride yet?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

futureEDpatient said:


> I love white road bikes! Too bad the handlebar tape gets dirty so quickly.
> 
> Which wheels are you thinking of going with? I'm looking to upgrade my anchor of a set stock wheels as well.


Not 100% sure on wheels yet. Thinking either Reynolds or Enve. Really don't want to put a ton of cash into wheels right now as I have to now re-buy new CX bikes as they got stolen with the Giant Looks like it will all depends on how much I get back from insurance.



Wildcard said:


> Have you managed to get out for a ride yet?


Got out yesterday for a shakedown ride of 25 miles and was blown away once I got everything squared away. I definitely need a 10mm stem and the stock one is 110mm. 

The bike accelerates incredibly quickly and is a pretty comfortable ride with the stock parts. I used to be a pro DH racer and CX racer so I am not light and cautious on the road bike, with that in mind I railed on the bike yesterday to see how it felt on rough roads, bunny hops, dirt paths, etc. Not the greatest of ideas on a bike but it is the mentality!!

Going on an hour ride tomorrow with Tom Danielson of Garmin/Cervelo later in the day and a long/hard ride in the morning, so I will have a better ride report after that and after the BG fit on Wednesday.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

What size is the bike?

I might be interested in the saddle, seatpost and stem if you plan on selling.

I have a similar white 2011 56cm Allez Comp Compact and love it!

What cranks do you plan on getting? Im considering new ones also.. all i can think of is some SRAM Red.

Mine is also white and i plan on upgrading to these in the future:
S 2.0 White
http://www.bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=10


----------



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice looking new bike. Sucks for that to be the way you come into a new bike, but enjoy the new one nonetheless.


I might interested in the wheels if you're selling those as well. I don't imagine you'll have that much trouble selling them on ebay either way.


----------

